# Timers Firing a Day Early?



## Bismarck (Sep 28, 2004)

Last night, for the first time ever, I had two timers fire a day early. When the flashing clock appeared, I pressed OK and got notices about it starting timers for two of today's (as opposed to last night's) shows. I pressed OK. When the timers fired, the info on both shows was for shows on today in those time slots and channels, not the info for the shows actually being recorded last night. I stopped one and let the other run. However, it would not let me resume watching a pre-recorded show without stopping the other recording. It also wouldn't let me change channels without stopping the recording. We watched a DVD for a couple of hours and then went back to check on it. The timer was still running (approx. 130 mins.) on the one show even though it was supposed to be a 1 hour recording. I stopped it and did a power cord rebooot. Seems to be OK now.

Has this happened to anyone else? I'm not sure if this should be reported in the bug forum or not. I never experienced anything like this before L215.


----------



## elmc (Jan 7, 2005)

Yes this happened to me, exactly how you described. I deleated all timers and reset to factory defaults, put my timers back in, and it hasn't happened since.


----------



## HailScroob (Aug 3, 2004)

I had something similar happen - except ALL my weekly timers fired on the same night.

My tale of woe can be found here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=43716


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

Well, I was about to check you all into the looney bin, then I just went out to the L/R, turned on the 921 and found a recorded program for Washington Week in the DVR menu that doesn't come on until tonight at 9pm! I have never had this happen before.


----------



## Jason Kragt (Dec 20, 2002)

Skates said:


> Well, I was about to check you all into the looney bin, when I just went out to the L/R, turned on the 921 and found a recorded program for Washington Week in the DVR menu that doesn't come on until tonight at 9pm! I have never had this happen before.


Just think of how valuable our 921s will become when people start discovering that it can record shows the day before they air! We can get one day's advance notice of all sports scores! We can get tomorrow's stock prices! We're all going to be filthy rich!!! 

Thanks Dish! This new feature more than makes up for all of the 921's past deficiencies.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Have those of you that have seen this tried a complete reset of the timer database...

Delete all timers
reboot the box
recreate timers
???

I did this on my 921 with only 3 timers, but haven't on my other 921 (15 timers). Haven't seen the problem on either, but I'll certainly keep and eye out.


----------



## Tomos (Jan 16, 2005)

I would keep both eyes on that. I have never had a timer misfire nor a ZSR prior to 215 and now have had both since it came out.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

Update - the darn thing started trying to fire my Saturday timers last night (Friday). A power-plug reboot seems to have corrected it for now.

Boy would I love to know how they managed to get this bug into the programming...on second thought, never mind...

I have the answer - it's firing on British Standard Time...


----------



## TBarclay (Mar 24, 2002)

I just had this happen, trying to record a Sunday night show on HBO tonight. I thought it was weird when my timer started and discovered it thought it was recording "Six Feet Under" when "Anchorman" was actually on. Do you think I need to erase and re-enter all of my timers or should I wait to see if this happens again?


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

TBarclay, it's a tough call.

I was really not in the mood to redo all of my timers unless I had to, so I started by deleting the timer that fired early, performing a power-plug reboot, then recreating the timer.

The problem hasn't returned since (although it's only been about 24 hours).

You might want to start there, but if the problem recurs, move on to deleting them all.


----------



## bluegreg (May 10, 2004)

*Bashing post deleted. - Mark *


----------



## HailScroob (Aug 3, 2004)

I didn't want to delete and reenter all of my timers, so I just called up each one from the DVR menu, hit Edit, added one minute to the timer pad, then hit Create. Hopefully doing that caused each timer to be rewritten to the database. 

Haven't had any more future tense timers since, although a full week hasn't passed yet.


----------



## AnubisPrime (Mar 13, 2005)

Oh, and what a treat it was for me when I thought I was going to watch "Justice League Unlimited" on Friday night instead of Saturday.

That's the first time it ever happened to me. Per some suggestions in this forum I deleted all timers (didn't have that many fortunately), did a factory reset and then set up the timers again.

We'll count the days until it happens again.

I still am baffled as my father-in-law has owned two 721's since they first came out. He says that they have worked near-flawless.

I know this may be "apples and oranges" but what, besides the HD is so very different about the 921 (from the 721) that it just can't be a stable platform--or at least as stable as the 721? I am seriously considering calling Dish Depot and seeing if they can give me a good deal on a 721--a trade-down for a 921. I'll think about taking a downgrade for stability.

Hmm, if there is indeed going to be another software update or two then I may ride it out a bit longer. I guess I haven't decided yet.


----------



## henderson (Jul 6, 2004)

Yep I saw it too for the first time. My Sun. timers fired at the right times, only on Sat. I deleted the timers rebooted and then reset the timers, have not seen it again yet.


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

The 721 has the early Timmer issue. In fact most of the non-OTA timmer issues the 921 has, are the same ones that have plauged the 721 for YEARS.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

Well, so much for my fix. Just looked at my DVR menu and the 921 dutifully recorded Nightline last night. Unfortunately, Nightline isn't on Sunday nights... :nono2: 

Congratulations to your quality control group, Dish...


----------

